# SIG serial numbers??? decode???



## mossy2775

this may be a off the wall question, but is there a way to know what our weapon is "supposed" to be? DA/SA, SA, DAO, DAK? or is this something i will have to go to sig for?


----------



## VAMarine

You'll probably have to call Sig, they've gotten so bloated with different "packages" that if the specific features were included in the serial number it would take up half the slide. :mrgreen:


----------



## drillnow

mossy2775 said:


> this may be a off the wall question, but is there a way to know what our weapon is "supposed" to be? DA/SA, SA, DAO, DAK? or is this something i will have to go to sig for?


Guess I am a little late with this one but go to SIG SAUER then products..... pistols..... the one you want........ specifications once there it will tell you the type of trigger. Hope this helps.


----------



## LefteeTris

I'm prob late too. Da/sa = your first shot will be a double action shot from the hammer up position. Proceeding shots will be single action with a lighter trigger pull from the hammer pulled down position. 
SAO= single action only. You have to manually pull the hammer down to shoot. 
DAK/DAO = double action only. Your shots are all from the hammer up resting position. It still has a light trigger pull but there's no single action shots as with a da/sa. The difference between DAO and dak are as follows (copied from wiki):
The DAK (Double Action Kellerman) system has an intermediate reset which provides the ability of the user of being able to fire the pistol in the event the user short strokes the trigger during a critical incident. The trigger pull for the system is 6.5 lbs. in full DAO (Double Action Only) and increases to 8 lbs. if the trigger is pulled from the intermediate short reset position.
Sig recommends and trains so that the system is to be used as DAO (Double Action Only). You will see that they only list the 6.5 lbs. trigger pull in DA on their DAK models specifications sheets. They recommend that users should be trained to fire the pistol by utilizing the full double action trigger stroke so that the trigger is a consistent 6.5 lbs.


----------



## LefteeTris

Most 1911 for example are SA. My ruger p95 is a da/sa. A lot of sigs are da/sa. The p226 and p229 are commonly purchased as DAO or dak. I personally love the p229 dak.


----------



## birdbrain

double action /single action etc etc


----------



## landis_lawton

The SIG P220R I'm getting is a DA/SA.


----------



## mossy2775

just picked up my new 226r mk25 navy today. this one is a DA/SA. and just info on orig post. i was asking because i ran into a sig that had been converted to DA. thats all


----------



## capthank

birdbrain said:


> double action /single action etc etc


What year would a P225 serial number M-656 664 sig saurer made in Germany be worth. I want to buy one and saw your MACV patch
Henry


----------

